# Differant B5S4 manifolds? question are the interchangable?



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

Hello Peeps,
I understand that there are two differant models of the stock b5s4 manifold an earlier and later (which looks much larger)
Question is, are they totally interchangeible?
Thanks!
James


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Differant B5S4 manifolds? question are the interchangable? (VR6Bomber)*

intake manifold? yes, but you need to remove or add the F hose system depending on which way your going... The Y pipe is also slightly different though this can tweaked to fit.
which way are you trying to go? in their stock form they don't flow much different and the biggest reason to try and swap them is to remove the F hose.


----------

